# Fairmont corporate -- cross post



## labguides (Aug 13, 2007)

I posted this in the Western section and then realized that I should have posted it in the Canada section.

Where can I find contact info for Fairmont timeshare corporate office? We were very disappointed with the exterior of the Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside. I would like to send photos of the exterior to the appropriate person at the corporate level. I will write a review soon. Can I post photos with the review?


----------



## BevL (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I have some info at my office as my houseboat timeshares were recently taken over by Fairmont.  I'll take a look tomorrow and post what I can find if no one else does before that.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 13, 2007)

Is this them?  If so, here is their web page with the Calgary address right on the front page.


----------



## eal (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is a toll-free number for the office right at Fairmont:
1-877-345-6331

I'm sorry to hear you had a disappointing exchange.


----------



## labguides (Aug 14, 2007)

From the links that were listed, I was able to make a couple of phone calls and get the address and name of the president of Fairmont timeshares. I will send him a letter and photos of my concerns at Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside.Thanks for your help.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad we could be helpful 

Good luck, let us know the results.


----------

